# It is OFFICIAL!!



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, on Saturday the 9th of April at 1:57p.m. an event happened that changed my life. My grandson was born -- Logan Mitchell . Sorry Porkchop that I did not get a hold of you, but things happened so fast. I will give you a call when I get up there again.

So lets here it for a new future sportsman. Why, because I as proud as one can get.

Thanks

Ima870man


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congratulations!!! :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, you're gonna love being a Grandpa! Congrats to you and the kids. Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Right on.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Congrats! Here is a link for some good reading material... It's all about infant's and toddlers - the most important years!

www.zerotothree.org


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Congrats!! Your first grandchild i guess?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

The blood line lives on.....Congrates...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Congrats


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Congrats 

:beer:

Benelli


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Congrats Ima870man!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No apology needed. CONGRATS a million times over!!!! Between him and my son we will have a lot to talk about! Maybe they will shoot their first birds together!


----------

